# Greetings from The Horse Lord



## The Horse Lord (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello everyone

Although I have never owned a horse, I have loved horses for as long as I can remember  and i have many sheets of paper with info and drawings of them. They are really beautiful to watch and I find them fascinating. I am hoping to see and learn alot more about them here on the horse forum .


so yeah, hi


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, if these pictures are your own artwork, you can post them on the artwork forum.

welcome.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol, love the name!

Welcome! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Horse Lord (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! =D

@tinyliny: they're not so much artwork, just a few diagrams 

@mangorox: thanks


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

